# Test, extract or drain engine oil



## mmosberg (Jan 20, 2009)

I have always been a sworn believer in draining the engine oil. Still I saw that more and more workshops and people are changing to extracting. And in ELSAWIN it is simply stated for the latest VAG models: "Connect the extractor and extract the used oil...."

Extracting the oil have many benefits so I decided to carry out a test on the Audi. First extract, then open the drainplug to see if any oil was left in the sump.

First I ran the engine to get the oil warm. Then I extracted until air entered the suction hose, waited 15 min to allow any remaining oil to flow back to the suction hose and then extracted until air entered again. I did also take out the oil filter to allow the volume from the filterhousing to flow down into the sump. Then I opened the drain plug and put a measuring glass under. About 3,5 dl (0,35 ltr) came out. I got a bit surprised by this. I hadn`t expected it to be so much left. 3,5 dl equals above 5% on the Audi where the capacity is 6,4 ltr. (MY2014 3.0 TDI 245 HP)

I have also carried out the same test on a MY2012 VW Sharan 2.0 TDI 140 HP. Here about 1,5 dl (0,15 ltr) came out the drain hole while the capacity is 4,3 ltr.

My conclusion is that I will continue draining the engine oil on my cars.










Used oil is extracted.









The rest is drained out.









3,5 dl (0,35 ltr) came out the drain hole.









A new filter is inserted.









New oil is prepared.









The fresh oil goes into the engine.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

ESP is a VW 504 low-saps oil that doesn't work well with North American fuels that contain lots of sulphur and alcohol. 

EU took out organo-metallic additives for environmental reasons, and their fuel quality allows for it. Ours does not, and AoA is touting 504 as a direct replacement for 502, but it's not. There are no physical "improvments" either, just lowered additives. Our rich tune in NA allows plenty of fuel into the gas, and this fuel dilution physically and chemically damages the oil.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

T Dog said:


> ESP is a VW 504 low-saps oil that doesn't work well with North American fuels that contain lots of sulphur and alcohol.
> 
> EU took out organo-metallic additives for environmental reasons, and their fuel quality allows for it. Ours does not, and AoA is touting 504 as a direct replacement for 502, but it's not. There are no physical "improvments" either, just lowered additives. Our rich tune in NA allows plenty of fuel into the gas, and this fuel dilution physically and chemically damages the oil.


this point matters, how?

maybe you're responding to the wrong thread.

OP's TDI's uses 507/504 oils.....

and....even us TDI's (with the common rail) uses 507/504 oil.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a certain retardation factor involve with topside oil changes. Folks get just so pumped that they can skip what is the most important part of a scheduled service. Which is to do a close visual inspection of the underside of the engine/power train.

I hate to break it to people, but an oil change, although important is just one of many thing you do to properly maintain your car.

I have always done a pull the drain plug type of oil change and what might be left in the oil filter housing, (on my TDI) who cares? Not really significant. The idea is to get most of the oil out. You will never get all the oil out unless you dismantle the engine.


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

T Dog said:


> ESP is a VW 504 low-saps oil that doesn't work well with North American fuels that contain lots of sulphur and alcohol.
> 
> EU took out organo-metallic additives for environmental reasons, and their fuel quality allows for it. Ours does not, and AoA is touting 504 as a direct replacement for 502, but it's not. There are no physical "improvments" either, just lowered additives. Our rich tune in NA allows plenty of fuel into the gas, and this fuel dilution physically and chemically damages the oil.


Pardon me for saying, but since he has a Sharan, I would say he is (possibly) in Europe, and may have access to their fuels.




mmosberg said:


> My conclusion is that I will continue draining the engine oil on my cars.


Why not do both? Extract topside, drain bottomside. Nice pics, you went about it in a good way.


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

I get more oil out of my TDI when I extract because I also suck out the oil filter and cooler which can hold up to half a quart.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

That's odd it doesn't all come out under extraction. Every vehicle I have owned for the past 15 years has been done by extraction and nothing comes out of the drain plug when opened afterwards. Even the last 5 VWs. Regardless, I do extraction for ease of maintenance, not for getting every drop out. Oil and filter changes take about 15 minutes on the GTI and Tiguan now and I could do it in a tuxedo since no crawling under the car is involved. Still, under car inspection IS important as stratclub mentions and why it goes on the lift twice a year.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Been using an extractor also on the last few VWs both diesel and gas with good outcome can also extract the oil from the filter housing on the TDI and TSI.
Also do a under car check when installing and removing the winter tyres,tires.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

I wouldn't use ESP, low(mid) SAPS, VW 504 oil, in an engine with North American fuel. Read my other posts to learn why.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

T Dog said:


> I wouldn't use ESP, low(mid) SAPS, VW 504 oil, in an engine with North American fuel. Read my other posts to learn why.


good thing the OP is not in North America, since the OP has a 2012 Sharan TDI.

even the Common Rails TDI's in North America uses 504/507. Your other posts don't explain why


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

The comments... No comment. :facepalm:


----------

